# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  آیا ارزششو داره مهندسی شیمی صنعتی سهند رو بزنم؟

## New person

سلام دوستان؛

نظرتون در مورد مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه صنعتی سهند چیه؟ آیا ارزششو داره که انتخابش کنم؟
امکانات و خوابگاهش چطوره؟ آیا واقعاً خوابگاه محدود برا روزانه داره؟

----------


## New person

UP

----------


## majidsa520

سلام دوست عزیز
من با یکی از فارغ التحصیلای این رشته تو این دانشگاه صحبت کردم که الان تو عسلویه کار میکنه
بازار کارش تو جنوب خوبه ولی غیر از جنوب تقریبا جذب نمیکنن
اگه رفتن به جنوب کشور برات اسونه بزن بره

----------

